# 301 Weiterleitung von Domain auf Unterseite



## julchen (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine 301 Weiterleitung per .htaccess einrichten. Es solle eine Domain http://www.xy.at auf eine andere Domain http://www.xy.de/test.html weitergeleitet werden. Hab leider bei google kein richtiges Beispiel dafür gefunden.

Wer kann mir dazu das Script posten?

Danke!

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

Eine Weiterleitung per .htaccess hat nix mit (X)HTML zu tun, sondern ist eine Webserver-Technik, und gehört entsprechend in das zugehörige Unterforum.

Vielleicht hast du deshalb keine Anleitung im Web gefunden, weil falscher Suchbegriff definiert.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag: Im themenrelevanten Forum http://www.tutorials.de/hosting-webserver/ wirst du hierfür genügend Script-Beispiele ausfindig machen.


----------

